# Recordar os Nevões de Fevereiro 1983 (25º aniversário)



## nimboestrato (13 Fev 2008 às 01:02)

Há 25 anos nevava em todo o norte...
exactamente há 25 anos....


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2008 às 01:39)

Algumas fotografias que já estavam no Forum noutros tópicos:


Coimbra, Parque da Cidade







Coimbra, Bairro do Loreto






Coimbra, Monte Formoso







Braga, Bairro Nogueira da Silva







Porto, S.Crispim





http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-no-porto-207.html


Santa Comba Dão





http://vozdoseven.weblog.com.pt/arquivos/224344.html


Ourém





http://boicotesa.blogspot.com/2006/01/o-penltimo-nevo-em-ourm-1983.html


Monchique





http://monscicus.blogspot.com/2007/11/o-nevo-em-monchique-em-1983.html



Uma dúvida que tenho destes dias é de quantas vezes afinal nevou. Eu tenho a ideia que foram em duas datas distintas, separadas por poucos dias. E na primeira a acumulação foi significativa (isto no centro do país), lembro-me que deu para fazer muitos bonecos de neve que se aguentaram bastante bem durante um ou dois dias. Mas isto são memórias muito vagas...


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Fev 2008 às 10:46)

Desde 11 de Fevereiro até ao dia 15 desse ano há relatos de neve  um  pouco por todo o norte e centro do litoral ao interior.E se olharmos para as cartas da época entendemos o porquê do ocorrido.No Porto caiu uma folheca no dia 11 e nevou mesmo no dia 15.Foi memorável...


----------



## iceworld (13 Fev 2008 às 12:25)

Lembro-me de 3 episódios de neve em Coimbra embora não consiga precisar as datas! 
Na 1ª lembro-me de ser acordado pelo meu pai a dizer para eu e o meu irmão irmos á janela e dai  a estarmos na rua foi um ápice com a neve(nevou durante a noite) com uma excelente acumulação de 10/15cm . Fomos então passar o dia a brincar com os meus pais por deliberação da minha mãe.No dia seguinte ainda havia neve.
Na 2ª vez recordo-me de ir dar a volta matinal com o cão e ver "aquela coisa estranha a cair de céu" segundo relatei á minha mãe que me informou que era neve. Nesse dia voltou a nevar com intensidade por volta das 11h da manhã durante +-20 min.
Na 3ª apenas me lembro dos relatos e de ver nesse dia o boletim meteorológico onde a máxima para Coimbra era de 5º !! Tenho esta memória deste dia porque felizmente estava em Trancoso onde uns amigos próximos moravam e era frequente ir lá. Dessa vez os nossos pais tinham ido com a "canalha" á Serra da Estrela para vermos neve e lembro-me perfeitamente desse dia, e antes de regressarmos a Trancoso ao fim do dia de se ver um céu carregado de nuvens e de se comentar que deveria nevar na serra no dia seguinte.Quando acordei no dia seguinte em Trancoso e estava a cair um nevão  que me deixou tão feliz que tivemos que ficar por lá mais 2 dias  Julgo que este terá sido em 87
Todas estas memórias são tão susceptíveis ao erro quanto é a liberdade de uma criança para sonhar 

PS: Fiquei com uma dúvida  Vince andas a fugir do frio?? A seguir vais viver para Marrocos??


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2008 às 14:00)

nimboestrato disse:


> Desde 11 de Fevereiro até ao dia 15 desse ano há relatos de neve  um  pouco por todo o norte e centro do litoral ao interior.E se olharmos para as cartas da época entendemos o porquê do ocorrido.No Porto caiu uma folheca no dia 11 e nevou mesmo no dia 15.Foi memorável...




Fiz uma animação de satélite e olhando para elas dá a ideia de ter sido logo na manhã do dia 11 sobretudo no centro do país, nos dias seguintes provavelmente alguma pouca neve e muito dispersa em várias regiões conforme existissem nuvens e ocorresse precipitação, e finalmente no dia 15 novamente com mais intensidade e sobretudo no norte ou talvez não ...

*Animação IR*
Infelizmente do dia 15 não existem as imagens IR de arquivo para além da madrugada (onde acaba o loop)







Para compensar há estas do visível do dia 15.


1983-02-15 11:59





1983-02-15 14:47


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Fev 2008 às 16:01)

Boa pesquisa.
Parabéns...


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Fev 2008 às 01:48)

Todas estas fotos só são possíveis graças a esta sequência incrível de 5 dias,em que a  norte podia nevar em qualquer lado, em qualquer altura...
Por isso há vários relatos,vários testemunhos em cada um destes  loucos dias  meteorólicos...mesmo a sul.


























Há 25 anos ,exactamente há 25 anos,falava assim o tempo.
Curiosamente ,25 anos depois ,e ao 7ºdia, a temperatura não ultrapassou os 20º na região do Porto. Quedou-se pelos frígidos 18.9º.e sempre céu limpo.






a


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2008 às 22:57)

Por aqui tenho 2 fotos desse ano mágico (agradecia que me ajudassem a colocá-las aqui. Como faço?). Não são de grande qualidade, mas ilustram um pouco do que por aqui caiu.

Começou a nevar ao meio da manhã de 11 de Fevereiro de 1983 (uma 6ªf ), e só terminou já de madrugada. Foi um dia em cheio e depois ainda tive-mos um FDS inesquecível, pois a neve tinha certamente uns 20 a 30 cm por toda a cidade e tanto o Sábado como o Domingo foram em grande!!!
Segundo dados de uma estação meteorológica espanhola (Talavera) cairam mais de 40 mm de precipitação.

Belas memórias da minha adolescência com o meu grupo de amigos!


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 23:40)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui tenho 2 fotos desse ano mágico (agradecia que me ajudassem a colocá-las aqui. Como faço?). Não são de grande qualidade, mas ilustram um pouco do que por aqui caiu.
> 
> Começou a nevar ao meio da manhã de 11 de Fevereiro de 1983 (uma 6ªf ), e só terminou já de madrugada. Foi um dia em cheio e depois ainda tive-mos um FDS inesquecível, pois a neve tinha certamente uns 20 a 30 cm por toda a cidade e tanto o Sábado como o Domingo foram em grande!!!
> Segundo dados de uma estação meteorológica espanhola (Talavera) cairam mais de 40 mm de precipitação.
> ...



Olá, bem vindo ao forum.

Dá uma olhadela nestes tópicos:
 Como inserir imagens no forum
 Tutorial para reduzir imagem antes do "upload"

Cá esperamos essas fotos bem como as 1952.


----------



## Thomar (15 Fev 2008 às 23:59)

Vince disse:


> Fiz uma animação de satélite e olhando para elas dá a ideia de ter sido logo na manhã do dia 11 sobretudo no centro do país, nos dias seguintes provavelmente alguma pouca neve e muito dispersa em várias regiões conforme existissem nuvens e ocorresse precipitação, e finalmente no dia 15 novamente com mais intensidade e sobretudo no norte ou talvez não ...



Ahhh...Que Saudades! 

Lembro-me bem desses dias.  Estava em Tomar e os professores do ciclo não conseguiram dar as aulas por causa das crianças irrequietas!   
Na sexta-feira nevou bem de manhã  com alguma acumulação (julgo que com uns 10 cm), e durante a tarde também nevou alguma coisa.
Na terça-feira, nevou só de madrugada, mas a queda de neve foi maior!  

Infelizmente  o rolo de 36 fotografias espectaculares  , da máquina fotográfica dos meus pais, foi à vida com uma avaria     no carrete da máquina, e perdi as fotos mais fixes (em termos de queda de neve) da minha infância!


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Fev 2008 às 18:46)

Olá a todos:

Recordo-me perfeitamente desse dia...

Estava em Sta. Margarida, no BIMec, e era 2º Furriel.

Foi uma alegria no meu Pelotão (de morteiros), nem parecia a tropa,
mas sim um grupo de criancinhas, a atirarmos bolas de neve, uns aos outros.

Lembro-me que fizemos um grandalhão boneco de neve, mesmo em frente
á Companhia (3ª CAt).

Um abraço


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2008 às 00:19)

Vince disse:


> Olá, bem vindo ao forum.
> 
> Dá uma olhadela nestes tópicos:
> Como inserir imagens no forum
> ...



Obrigado pelas boas vindas e pela dicas de como postar as fotos. Então aqui vai:





Forte da Graça (conhecido presídio militar de outrora )





Aqueduto da Amoreira (o ex-libris da cidade)

Sei que são ambas do dia seguinte, ou seja 12 de Janeiro de 1983.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 00:37)

actioman disse:


> Obrigado pelas boas vindas e pela dicas de como postar as fotos. Então aqui vai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos!! 
Nota-se alguma acumulação!


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Jul 2020 às 21:14)

Peço imensa desculpa por fazer um necro de um tópico de 2008. Não sabia que este tópico existia.

Em 1983 tinha 4 anos, e foi por volta dessa idade que vi neve pela primeira vez. Estava na casa da minha avó, estava-mos os dois à lareira e de repente a minha avó chama-me para ir à janela, contrariado lá fui, e o que vi, foi neve, deviam ser umas 3 ou 4 da tarde (normalmente aqui só neva às primeiras horas da manhã) ainda pedi à minha avó para ir brincar prá rua, mas ela não me deixou. No dia a seguir ainda havia alguma neve nas ruas, mas pouca. Não me lembro de mais nada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2020 às 23:16)

Albifriorento disse:


> Peço imensa desculpa por fazer um necro de um tópico de 2008.


Um tópico onde praticamente já não há imagens. A maior parte delas pifaram-se... Eu gostava de ver a neve de 1983!!


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 00:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Um tópico onde praticamente já não há imagens. A maior parte delas pifaram-se... Eu gostava de ver a neve de 1983!!


Para falar a verdade também não tenho a certeza que tenha sido este o evento, mas acho que sim.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jul 2020 às 04:38)

Albifriorento disse:


> Em 1983 tinha 4 anos, e foi por volta dessa idade que vi neve pela primeira vez.



Somos, portanto, da mesma idade. Também sou da colheita de 79. Só que eu, aos 4 anos, estava fartinha de ver neve por todos os lados. Depois vim aqui para o rectângulo e tornou-se mais complicado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2020 às 19:01)

Boas..esse nevão lembro-me bem dele,passei o dia numa terra chamada Amarelos que fica a 12km daqui ,passei o dia a comer e a beber com alguns amigos e uma boa lareira,já estava combinado alguns dias o petisco  ,agora já não se era dia de carnaval ou se foi num sábado,foi todo o dia,e foi no ano que me casei em Agosto.


----------

